# Introducing Our New Boy: Connor (pic heavy)



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. First, I have to say that in the short time I've been on GRF I have learned so much, met so many wonderful people and their doggies, and consider this place the most valuable site on the web. Coming here entertains me, educates me, and most importantly gives me hope for a world where animals are loved, treated the way they deserve, and people are kind and caring of one another. Thanks to everyone here for providing such a great home.

When we lost Simon 2 months ago I was so completely devastated that I felt certain I could never have another doggie to love, raise and ultimately lose again. I miss Simon terribly everyday, but I know he would want us to be happy and give a great home to another sweet golden.

So, without more preamble, heeerrree's Connor! We picked him up yesterday morning from Dichi Goldens, where Dick is an incredible breeder. Connor is 7 weeks and 2 days old, has a sense of humor beyond belief and the energy of a dozen horses. In the pictures below he still looks a little greyish because of the newsprint that the puppies laid on at the breeders. He certainly will get his first bath today.

He's still not getting the whole "outside" bathroom thing, but that will come with time (God willing!):crossfing

His full name is *Dichi Kodachrome Batteries Included*. Kodachrome is a tribute to our first 2 goldens, Paul and Simon. Kodachrome is a Paul Simon song. I know, almost clever.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a CUTIE Pie...and I love the name!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Woooooohooooooo- how exciting. A beautiful puppy from a well-researched awesome breeder- Congratulations.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll !!!! I'm so happy for you and I bet Simon is at the bridge, thrilled, that you have another golden fluff ball to love. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

so amazingly precious!!! I demand more pictures!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a cute little boy! These pictures are making me anxious for my visit up to Dichi (I'm just crossing my fingers it doesn't snow 10 feet before I go!)

His parents were Race and Dancer, right? Both beautiful dogs. Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenShrink (Dec 15, 2008)

Soooo adorable! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Connor is absolutely precious and so fluffy! Glad you could find room in your heart to honor Simon by allowing another golden to receive all that love


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

oh this makes me want a puppy sooo bad ><


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> What a cute little boy! These pictures are making me anxious for my visit up to Dichi (I'm just crossing my fingers it doesn't snow 10 feet before I go!)
> 
> His parents were Race and Dancer, right? Both beautiful dogs. Congratulations!


Yep, he's a Race and Dancer pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgeous and looks so cuddly. I am so happy for you!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He's so cute! It's hard to believe that my Tucker was that size just about a few months ago. Take lots of pictures now beause they grow up so fast!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a cute chubster!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

What a cutie! Such a beautiful little ball of fluff.. I think the best way to help with the greiving a a lost pet is to get another one.. Not to replace, but to help you along the way! it also helps keep your mind off it! My mom said she would never get another dog after our Eskie passed in March, but low and behold she got a new puppy shortly after! and she does not regret that!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats, he is adorable!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a furball you got! Absolutely precious!


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations! What a sweetie! Just in time to share the Christmas holidays with you!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

VERY CUTE! Congrats on your new little pup..they are SO fun at that age...enjoy it and take (and share of course) tons of pictures....what a sweet little fur ball


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey you - what an adorable little blob - I :heartbeat Conner - 

It will help with the loss of Simon....I got your email, and thank you. Very sweet.... unfortunately we are on the same sorrow time zone but im glad we were able to help 'each other' out....I love our long emails and am so so so so so so happy that you got Conner....I know all the different emotions all too well - Im here for you always.....

And we are also on the same puppy training page - God help me - Satchel is about 85% after a few weeks - 

give Conner a kiss for me!!!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful little ball of fur you have there. He looks very huggable.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Conner is gorgeous! What a pleasantly plump little fuzz ball he is. You are going to have a blast watching him grow up. Hope you take tons of pictures and share them here on GRF.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Connor is very handsome. I'm so glad that you were able to get a Dichi dog. Dick and Chris are wonderful breeders indeed. Connor's great-grandpa is our Annie's father. I'm sure he will be as perfect as she is! Keep those puppy pictures coming for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just adorable, so fluffy. Enjoy him!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your Connor is adorable! Im sure Simon would approve of you sharing your heart....


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very cute puppy!!!  Glad you were able to find such a cute puppy that's making you happy. I know he will never replace your previous GR in your heart, but hopefully will make it a bit easier for you. You'll have to keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations. What an absolutely adorable pup! Simon must have led you to this cute bundle of fur. May he bring you years of happiness!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a very cute little boy. May he bring you happiness and love to your home again as only Goldens can.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh wow! He certainly is a little fluffball!!! That downy fur will help him prepare for some winter fun this year. He's adorable


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on bringing home Connor! I can't believe I missed this thread yesterday. He is absolutely adorable. Of course I am a bit biased. I am so happy for you after all the sorrow you have been feeling. I can't wait to see more pictures of Connor as he grows. Have fun and take tons of pictures because they grow sooooo fast!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, Chris. I posted a few more pics in another thread. I'll probably post enough pictures to make everyone sick of Connor


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

ggdenny said:


> Thanks, Chris. I posted a few more pics in another thread. I'll probably post enough pictures to make everyone sick of Connor


Not possible! Who can get sick of pictures of beautiful Goldens?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness...what a gorgeous puppy!!!! What a way to start my day...thanks for sharing!!

Linda


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww he's Adorable! I remember when I was researching breeders Dichi came up with EXCELLENT hips quite a few times. Well done!


----------

